# Cigarettes: guerre de prix dans la réserve - La Presse



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

Cigarettes: guerre de prix dans la réserve



> Une guerre de prix opposant les vendeurs de tabac de la réserve de Kahnawake provoque depuis quelque temps une chute vertigineuse du coût des cigarettes de contrebande.
> Pour 6 $, les fumeurs peuvent s’y procurer 200 cigarettes, l’équivalent d’une cartouche normalement vendue 65 $.
> 
> Résultat : la contrebande de cigarettes prend des proportions endémiques, selon l’Association canadienne des dépanneurs en alimentation (ACDA). «C’est évident qu’on
> ...


----------

